
The Present Value of the Distant Future in the Early-Modern Past (2013) [pdf] - benbreen
http://web-docs.stern.nyu.edu/old_web/economics/docs/Financial%20History/Spring%202013/Deringer_Present%20Value%202013.pdf
======
JadeNB
It's not clear to what extent one should respect distribution instructions on
such a document, but note that the first line post-title is:

> VERY PRELIMINARY DRAFT – PLEASE DO NOTE CITE OR CIRCULATE WITHOUT PERMISSION
> (APRIL 2013)

(I'm still going to have a look, though, because, despite more or less
understanding the individual chunks of the title, I cannot manage to assemble
them into a whole that makes sense to me.)

------
rmateus
Another way to discount future consequences is to apply different weights to
them using a sound multicriteria value measurement method. This procedure also
allows you to value differently distinct improvements in the future
consequences based on the time they occur

